# Super Jumbo Stealth v4.0 Growing Cabinet



## Odis (Mar 29, 2009)

*has anyone tried one of these or any of there products? I know there $$$ but are close to what im looking for. but i cant find any reviews for them and I want a good quility cab. anyone??*



Photos.. 
*Fully Automated, Commercial Quality Grow Chamber.* 
*Super Jumbo Stealth v4.0 Growing Cabinet is*
*96"W X 24"D X 78"H*
*104 Cubic Feet of Growing Space!*
*That's About 8 Feet Wide & 8 Feet Tall!* 





_Available in White or Black Finish_​ 

*[FONT=verdana,geneva]Super Jumbo Stealth Grow Cabinet w/ Tek Light T5 (16 Tube) & 80 Plant Aeroponic Hydroponic System w/ Co2!![/FONT]*


[FONT=arial, helvetica]*System Includes Everything You Need:* [/FONT]​ 


[FONT=arial, helvetica]




Built in Weather Station With Humidity and Temperature Monitoring Capabilities. 3.8" Color LCD Display w/ Multimedia Audio. Easily Control Your Unit.




Powerful Digital Ballast; Tek-Light System Uses Little Power & Provides Red & Blue Light Distributed Evenly for All Growth Stages.




One Touch Light Suspension System For Effortless Vertical Adjustment of Your Lighting System. Easily Move It Up & Down for Peak Performance.




High Output Tek-Light Tubes Provide the Most Complete Light Spectrum (Red + Blue) for Vegetative & Flowering Growth. They Run Very Cool.




For the Traditionalist We Offer a Powerful Air Cooled 1000w High Pressure Sodium Lighting System. This Optional Light Will Replace the Tek Light.




Separate Vegetating Chamber for Starting of Seeds & Clones. Lit By Cool Blue Spectrum Bulbs for Peak Vegetative Growth.




Included Humidity Domes Will House Up To 75 Clones. Effortlessly Start Seedlings and Cuttings in the Vegetative Chamber.




80 Plant Aeroponic Hydroponic System w/ Deep Water Culture Technology, Accelerates Plant Growth to its Maximum Potential.




Dual Output Air Pump Will Cool & Oxygenate Your Nutrient Solution, Which Will Keep Your Roots White & Healthy.




Large Aerator Stones Located in the Hydroponic System Will Keep Your Solution Highly Oxygenated.




Continuous Digital TDS Meter Will Display Your Current Water/Nutrient Strength, So You Know Exactly How Much Your Plants are Feeding.




Powerful Mag Drive Pump Will Power Your Aeroponic System for Years. Few Moving Parts Require No Maintenance, and Will NOT Heat Up the Nutrient Solution.




An Ultrasonic Fogger Will Generate a Thick Nutrient Fog to Accelerate Root Growth. This is Optional Equipment.[FONT=arial, helvetica]




pH Test Kit for Accurate, Wide Spectrum Testing of Your Nutrient Solution. Ideal pH is Around 5.5.[/FONT][FONT=arial, helvetica]




Easily Adjust Your pH Up or Down with a Few Drops. Completely Safe for Your Plants.[/FONT]




A Powerful Included Co2 Injection System Will Elevate Your Co2 Levels to 1500 PPM, & Increase Your Yields by 50%.




Activated Carbon Scrubber With Pre-Filter Will Neutralize All Grow Odors, and Stop Pollen & Mold From Spreading Between Gardens.




Advanced Digital & Analog High Load Timers Will Automate Your System's Lighting, Co2 Injection, and Feeding Schedules, So You Don't Have To - Automated.




265 cfm Exhaust Blower Fan Will Cool Your Unit, and Power the Large Carbon Scrubber.




3-Speed Oscillating Fan Will Move Cool Air Around Your Growing Plants for Optimal Growth.




Powerful Exhaust Fan Will Remove Hot & Stale Air from Your Flowering Chamber.




Powerful Inline Fan Will Keep Your Unit Cool by Bringing in High Volumes of Cool/Fresh Air.




High Quality Wiring and Surge Protectors Used Throughout for Optimum Safety & Ease of Use.




Secure Double Locking System w/ 2 Sets of Keys. Can Not Be Opened. [FONT=arial, helvetica]




General Hydroponics Flora Nova Series Concentrate for All Stages of Plant Growth. Add 'Grow' During Veg Phase & 'Flower' During Flowering Stage. [/FONT][FONT=arial, helvetica]




General Hydroponics Liquid Kool Bloom is an Additive That Promotes Abundant Flowering & Helps Facilitate Ripening in Annual & Perennial Flowers and Herbs.[/FONT][FONT=arial, helvetica]




Floralicious is a Blend of Bioactive Plant, Marine, Microbial, & Mineral Extracts. Enhances Metabolic Growth, Promotes Flower Development, Stimulates Fruit Swelling, & Oil Production.[/FONT]




Free Live 24/7 Phone Tech Support for the Life of Your Product.




Detailed Included Instruction Manual Covers Everything. Easy to Read & Many Photos.




Rockwool Starter Cubes for Your Plants to Grow In.




Sterilized High Quality Hydroton Rocks Grow Medium.




Automated Herb Dryer Will Odorless Dry Pounds of Fresh Plant Material Quickly. Receive at 1/2 Price w/ Purchase.Disclaimer: Items Used in Actual Construction May Differ From the Above Photos.. 


*Fully Automated, Commercial Quality Grow Chamber.* 
*Super Jumbo Stealth v4.0 Growing Cabinet is*
*96"W X 24"D X 78"H*
*104 Cubic Feet of Growing Space!*
*That's About 8 Feet Wide & 8 Feet Tall!* 





_Available in White or Black Finish_ 
*The All NEW Super Jumbo 4.0 Has Been Seriously Upgraded!* 
*Yes. We offer a comprehensive, professional*
*co2 system for this model!* 
*"The Super Jumbo Grow Cabinet is hand's down, the most advanced, and well built grow cabinet in the world today! Our unit uses co2 to boost your yields 40%, while conserving power & maximizing light output, with our cool running, advanced full lighting spectrum technology. Our 80 plant hydroponic system uses an state of the art aeroponic misting system to directly feed your plants roots. Our air ventilation system uses overpowered fans to exhaust heated air, and bring in cool fresh air for optimal growth. A built in TDS meter allows you to monitor your plants eating habits. Our unit is without a doubt the most powerful, well engineered and full featured grow cabinet available anywhere in the world!"* 
*When comparing our units to others, look closely at the features we're including as standard equipment, and the superior build quality and craftsmanship of our units. Restaurants from around the world have chosen our products for their ease of use, reliability, and quick turn around time, and most important -- yield...* 
*This unit is a 100% turnkey driven system. Add seeds \ clones and water, and sit back and watch as your plants thrive! This is a perfect growing system for both the hobbyist and professional grower. We have taken all the hard work out of growing hydroponically, and provide a full featured, and easy to use growing machine. *​[/FONT]




[FONT=arial, helvetica]




This is the same growing system featured in Maximum Yield Magazine. The hydroponic industry's most trusted print publication, available from stores and book shops internationally. Our system is the largest featured in this magazine!


[/FONT]

[FONT=arial, helvetica][SIZE=-1]* Actually a Little Less than 3 Feet​[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica]*Automated Turnkey Growing System* [/FONT][/SIZE]​


[FONT=arial, helvetica]Completely self-sufficient. The Super Jumbo Stealth is a turnkey operation, just plug it in, add your nutrients, and you are ready to grow. This is our largest stealth grow cab to date, and it's huge! This monolith monster is for the serious professional grower only, and measures in at 48"w x 24"d x 78h (almost 8 feet tall); and weighs about 150 pounds with all the equipment installed! A person can literally walk inside of this unit with his significant other; the picture is a misleading as it's hard to tell just how huge this growing cabinet really is! This jumbo grow cabinet is built from heavy duty galvanized steel and is virtually light proof, and completely un-assuming when the doors are closed and securely locked. [/FONT]​ 
[FONT=arial, helvetica]*Built in Weather Station!*[/FONT]​
[FONT=arial, helvetica]*




* [/FONT]​



[FONT=arial, helvetica]Integrated full color LCD weather station w/ audio for monitoring of temperature and humidity. Beautiful 4 million color display and wireless remote operation. Rubber buttons control the unit. [/FONT]​ 


[FONT=arial, helvetica]




This unit is available in a durable White / White or Black / Black paint configuration. 8 coats of paint, plus an enamel finish guarantee your paint and sealant will not easily scratch! Not even under heavy use! The white finish is extremely light reflective, and the black finish makes the unit casually blend in.*Huge Amount of Growing Space for 80 Flowering Plants & 150 Clones in Our Dual Chamber Design!*​[/FONT]

[FONT=arial, helvetica]The fantastic thing about this unit is how much room your plants have to grow. Using our built in 2x 52 gallon hydroponic system, the plants have right around 4.5 feet of vertical growing space. Even more if you move the light further up, using our light suspension system, or for a soil grow w/ low profile grow buckets. Plants really have room to expand and breath in the colossal grow cabinet! [/FONT]​ 
[FONT=arial, helvetica]




[/FONT]​
[FONT=arial, helvetica]*Ships with Two Tek-Light T5 High Output Fluorescent*[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica]*Indoor Plant Grow Light Systems!*[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica]*The Most Powerful & Low Power Usage System Available Uses Multi-Spectrum Bulbs for a Fuller (More Complete) Light Range, While Emitting Close to As Much Light as a 1000w HPS \ MH!* [/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica]




[/FONT]​



[FONT=arial, helvetica]These new high output fluorescent lamps have an extremely high lumen per watt rating compared to standard fluorescent bulbs, making them extremely suitable for growing and maintaining plants indoors. Each 54 watt, 48 inch long, high output fluorescent bulb produces 5000 lumens, or 92.59 lumens produced per watt of energy consumed. By comparison, a standard 40 watt, F40 cool white lamp produces a mere 1260 watts, or 31.5 lumens per watt.[/FONT]​ 


[FONT=arial, helvetica]High output fluorescent lamps have a very low heat factor which allows the fixture to be hung extremely close to plant canopy, thus increasing usable light levels. The TEK-Light's exclusive 9-bend reflector is made of imported German 95% reflective aluminum to drive every available lumen of light to your plants. Light output is 300% higher in this high-tech reflector compared to cheap fluorescent fixtures.[/FONT]​ 


[FONT=arial, helvetica]Measuring a mere 2.5 inches deep, the awesome Tek-Light High Output Fluorescent fixtures are extremely low profile, sleek and light to hang. Especially suited for growing plants indoors, under any condition.[/FONT]​ 


[FONT=arial, helvetica]State-of-the-art, solid state electronic ballasts have no copper windings and do not emit heat, noise or vibration. This unique design places ballasts outside lamps (instead of above lamps as in competitive fixtures) for longer fixture life. The solid, flicker free lighting pattern means better plant growth, and less power usage! [/FONT]​ 

[FONT=arial, helvetica]




[/FONT]​ 


[FONT=arial, helvetica]Ships standard with one touch vertical light suspension system. Moving your light vertically up or down can be done in seconds, with one touch, making light moving easy and fast. Keep the light within inches of your plants tops for maximum growth.[/FONT]​ 


[FONT=arial, helvetica]Tek-Light T5-48 holds eight 4-foot, 54 watt tubes and produces 40,000 initial lumens This unit measures 48.0 inches long by 19.0 inches wide by 2.5 inches tall. Half the bulbs are cool "blue" spectrum, and the other half are warm "red" spectrum for a broader, and more natural light range spectrum for any stage of growth! Your plants will do better during both the vegetative and flowering stage! [/FONT]​ 

[FONT=arial, helvetica]*Included Kit Will Increase Growth by 40%*[/FONT]​
[FONT=arial, helvetica]*Now Available as Standard Equipment*[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica]*for Experienced Growers.*[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica]_This unit is shipped with a Co2 tank system with some huge benefits..._ [/FONT]​



[FONT=arial, helvetica]Carbon Dioxide Enrichment will dramatically increase the growth of green plants. Green plants use carbon dioxide ( CO2 ) and water in the presence of light to synthesize organic compounds. The plant then converts these organic compounds into elements that it can use (food). This process is called photosynthesis. If any of these ingredients ( CO2, water or light ) are at levels below what the plant can use for maximum efficiency, it will only be able to perform at that level and no greater. Adding carbon dioxide to a growing environment that is not receiving proper nutrients or is low on light will not produce the desired results. Similarly, plants that are receiving plenty of sunshine and nutrients will only perform as well as the ambient level of CO2 will allow. The ambient level of CO2 in the earth's atmosphere is generally between 300 and 600 ppm. Most plants receive far more water and energy in the form of sunshine than they can use. Increasing the CO2 in the growing area will let the plant use the excess water and energy that is stored in the leaves. The result is a substantial increase in the growth rate of any plant that uses chlorophyll in the process of photosynthesis. Enrichment should commence at sunrise or when photoperiod begins and refrain during darkness hours. The average CO2 level that is recommended is 1000 to 2000 parts per million (PPM). [/FONT]​ 

[FONT=arial, helvetica]




[/FONT]​
[FONT=arial, helvetica]Tank not included [/FONT]​




[FONT=arial, helvetica]These CO2 Enrichment Systems feature an accurate, easy to adjust CO2 flow meter, a preset regulator that never needs adjusting, a solenoid valve and complete instructions. This CO² Injection System attaches to any standard CO² tank (available at any welding or beverage supply store) and includes a timer, regulator, solenoid, and a flow gauge. Includes CO² tubing with holes, and is pre-mounted to the interior ceiling of your Super Jumbo flowering chamber. Utilizing the Drip Ring Method a nylon "T" ring is mounted to the ceiling of the growing environment with tubing that disperses CO2 evenly as it drops evenly down over the garden!The included digital timer can be used to set the intervals that the co2 will be released at, and it allows you to turn off c02 during the "night" period, when it is not needed.​[/FONT]


[FONT=arial, helvetica]*Included Aeroponic Hydroponics System* [/FONT]​ 


[FONT=arial, helvetica]This professional grow cab features a high-end professional Aeroponic Misting system that creates a fine <20 micron spray that directly penetrates your plants root system. Because the hydroponic solution is shot out through the misting jets at such high speed, the liquid becomes a very fine mist that the roots effortlessly absorb, resulting in faster and more vigorous plant growth!







[/FONT]



[FONT=arial, helvetica]




Each plant site has 2 dedicated jets at different heights for maximum nutrient mist coverage. Furthermore, this system ships out of the box with high output air rocks, located directly under the plants grow sites; adding o2 to your nutrients solution. Our aeroponic system is powered by a powerful Mag Drive magnetic pump with pre-filter. This ensures that your aeroponic system will never get clogged and fail. Using this type of submersible also will not heat up your nutrient solution, which is a huge benefit. Few moving parts will guarantee years of trouble free use under harsh conditions. Powerful enough to feed your crops root system for years on end.




*Also Uses Air Stones to Further Oxygenate the Nutrient Solution*​[/FONT]



[FONT=arial, helvetica]These are powered by a powerful dual output air pumps, that continuously oxygenizes your hydroponic solution, and creates a fine bubbling mist of it's own. A tremendous amount of additional o2 for your plants. Ships with powerful external air pump(s) that will aide in adding substantial oxygenation to your hydroponic solution.







[/FONT]

[FONT=arial, helvetica]_Included 80 Plant Aeroponic Hydroponic System_[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica]_Means Faster Plant Growth & Healthy Roots_ [/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica]*Aeroponics Accelerate Root and Plant Growth*[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica]*We're the Only Manufacturer Who Ships w/*[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica]*A High-End Hydroponic System Like This!* [/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica]




[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica]Young Plant Shown After Just 2-3 Weeks in Aeroponics [/FONT]​




[FONT=arial, helvetica]Your hanging roots have a optimum sustained supply of oxygen in the huge 52 gallon rezs., plus the mist from the sprayers, and the air rocks, which leads to substantial and unparalleled FAST plant growth. Plants grown in these systems grow at an alarming rate. More than 10x the growth rate of traditional soil. As you can see, the root ball is immense, and healthy; with 1000's of tiny hairs to pick up small trace nutrient particles. Very healthy roots result in a huge canopy and yield.[FONT=arial, helvetica]*FREE General Hydroponics ​*[/FONT]

*[FONT=arial, helvetica]2 Part Flora Nova Series Nutrients Included![/FONT]*
*[FONT=arial, helvetica]These are by far the best nutrients you can buy anywhere, and they support a wide variety of plants. They can be mixed specifically for your growth stage. Highly recommended and works perfect in our hydroponic systems... [/FONT]*​



[FONT=arial, helvetica]*




FloraNova is the breakthrough gardeners have been waiting for: an exceptionally potent, complete one-part fertilizer plus organic additives. Extremely concentrated, FloraNova is an excellent bargain, one to two teaspoons in a gallon of water. One bottle is all you need, making FloraNova the easiest nutrient you&#8217;ll ever use. FloraNova comes in two formulations: FloraNova Grow works as a specialized nutrient for rapidly growing plants during the structural and foliar growth phase as FloraNova Bloom does during the flowering and fruiting stage.*[/FONT]

[FONT=arial, helvetica]FloraNova&#8217;s unique combination of primary and secondary nutrients and pH buffers keeps nutrients fully water-soluble. FloraNova provides all the micronutrients your plants need for healthy growth. FloraNova assures proper nutrition for your plants from seedling through harvest. FloraNova is ideal for all hydroponic applications as well as potted plants in soil. [/FONT]​



[FONT=arial, helvetica]*FREE Floralicious w/ Purchase* [/FONT]​



[FONT=arial, helvetica]Floralicious is a potent organic nutrient additive made from the best nature has to offer. A highly concentrated blend of bioactive microbial, plant, marine plants, and mineral extracts, Floralicious allows users to experience flavors, aroma, and yield like never before! And Floralicious is much more economical to use than the leading supplement. Guided by the latest scientific findings, our unique fermentation process creates a potent blend of phytostimulants and biometabolic precursors that enables Floralicious to bring out your plants full genetic potential. [/FONT]​



[FONT=arial, helvetica]Floralicious augments metabolic activity in the root zone, stimulates Krebs cycle metabolism, and facilitates mineral transport and bioconversion. In addition, Floralicious enhances polyamine synthesis and encourages the biosynthesis of complex secondary aromatic compounds. Floralicious contains a perfect balance of vitamins, phytohormones, humic acids, polysaccharides, fructans, beta-glucans, L-amino acids, and polyflavonoids. Floralicious leads to hydroponics with flavor and incredible yields!




[/FONT][FONT=arial, helvetica]*FREE Kool Bloom w/ Purchase* [/FONT]​



[FONT=arial, helvetica]Liquid KoolBloom is a highly concentrated additive that promotes abundant flowering and helps facilitate ripening in annual and perennial flowers and herbs. Liquid KoolBloom is designed to be used during the reproductive cycle and will result in larger, heavier fruits and flowers. Liquid KoolBloom also enhances the production of essential oils and fragrances in flowers, culinary, and medicinal herbs. [/FONT]​



[FONT=arial, helvetica]Liquid KoolBloom is instantly soluble in your reservoir and immediately available for plant uptake. There is no more waiting for a powder to dissolve. Liquid KoolBloom is precisely formulated to enhance the performance of GH's Flora, Nova, and Maxi series nutrients.







[/FONT]

[FONT=arial, helvetica]*FREE pH Test Kit & Up\Down for Monitoring Your pH* [/FONT]​
​



[FONT=arial, helvetica]




General Hydroponics pH Test Kits make pH testing easy. Simply fill a test-tube halfway with nutrient, add a few drops of pH Test Indicator, and observe the coloration of the liquid in the test vial. Many experienced growers prefer our pH Test Kit to expensive electronic meters because of its reliability and ease of use, which are important factors when the health of a valuable crop is at stake. Use 3 drops per 5mL of solution.To maximize plant growth, the pH of your nutrients should be slightly acidic. Experienced growers consider the ideal pH for most crops to fall between 5.5 and 6.5. Users of General Hydroponics nutrient products generally do not experience problems maintaining the proper pH range because their formulas are pH buffered. However, some important exceptions do exist. Acid content can reach unacceptable levels when nutrient solutions are mixed with poor quality water, or when high plant growth rates destabilize the nutrient mix due to rapid nutrient absorption by the crop.




[/FONT]*Included Hydroton Rocks Provide an Ideal Growing Medium* 

But unlike soil, we use sterile Hydroton rocks for root support, that will not infect your plants with bad bacteria. 




Our Hydroton rocks are shipped sterilized, and provide an excellent medium for your plants stability. Plus the unique nature of Hydroton rocks lends itself to an high absorption rate of water, and a maximum oxygen air flow combination. Much better than Rockwool cubes. So, your roots will be happy in this system by staying moist, and getting plenty of air, which will prevent root rot. Your plants will thrive!​ 






Cover of How-To Hydroponics 
*New Seed \Clone Chamber for Perpetual Growth*​
​



This unit features a _DUAL CHAMBER _with the top 1/8 devoted to starting seeds and clones, in their own vegetating chamber. This chamber is independently lit by a cool florescent light system, perfect for young plants to get rooted, and move into the flowering chamber compartment below, when ready. With this unit alone, you can now have a perpetual growth system at an amazingly affordable price, in a sleek and stylish package for serious growing of 80 flowering plants and 150 clones!​



*Monitor How Much Your Plants Eat w/ Our Included Continuous TDS Meter; Adjust Your Feeding Schedule As Needed*​



It's extremely important to know how much nutrient is in the current batch of hydroponic solution. It's equally important to know how much and how fast your plants "eat" those nutrients, so you can add more as needed. With our included TDS meter, it's as simple as reading the readout on the LCD display!​









*Large and easy to read LCD*
*Monitor Your Nutrients TDS*
*Easy to Use *
*Makes Hydroponic Growing Easy*
*Cal-Test Feature *
*TDS Electrode Included & Installed*
*Full Manual & Calibration Instructions*
*Professional Meter*
Our Continuous TDS Cal-Test Monitor allows you to continuously monitor Total Dissolved Solids values directly in your hydroponic environment. Features include a Cal-Test button that illuminates when calibration of the meter is required. Makes feeding your plants super easy, and consistent.​



*Cooling & Odor Control Functions* 

*Included POWERFUL 265 CFM Exhaust Blower for Ventilation*​
​



The super jumbo stealth cab is ventilated by TWO powerful 265 CFM squirrel cage blower fans . These high output blower fans are capable of exchanging the air in your units once every 30 seconds, keeping it cool and mold \ odor free.




*Included 25 Pound Activated Carbon Scrubber;*

*Reduces Grow Odors & Mold Significantly.*​


The super jumbo stealth grow cab features two HUGE 4' foot activated carbon scrubber by Homegrown Hydroponics.








This professional scrubber is filled with 25 lbs of high grade activated virgin carbon, and ventilated by a mammoth Dayton 265 CFM blower exhaust fan.The squirrel blower is so powerful that it can clear all the hot, and smelly air out of your grow cab in a matter of seconds. By constantly ventilating the old spent air, new cool air is brought in, providing a steady supply of fresh oxygen for your plants.




But, the best thing is no bad odor will escape from your grow cab, so you can grow the smelliest of herbs without the fear of stinking up your house or apartment. Even the smelliest varieties of garlic can be grown odor free in these systems.​ 
*Fresh Air Means Healthier Plants*​ 




Fresh air is constantly being pumped into the super jumbo stealth grow cab by a powerful 175 cfm inline fan located at your plants canopy level. The air intake is strategically located in a place as to provide maximum cooling benefit to your growing plants.The steady supply of air will gently blow your herb's stems, to make them stronger, while keeping them cool, and providing fresh oxygen.​


The new Super Jumbo Stealth 4.0 ships standard with a powerful, 3-speed air circulating fan mounted to the inside rear of the flowering area. The fan is adjustable vertically, and the air output may be aimed at your plants canopy. This unit will ensure that the internal air will constantly be circulated, and cooled. Stagnant hot air is horrible for your plants environment, and we are the only manufacturer who solves this problem with a uniquely designed air cooling and circulating system included free in the Super Jumbo unit.




*Our System Runs Quiet & Odor Free* 

It should be noted that all pumps, fans, and other equipment has been carefully selected for reliability and quietness. With the doors closed, only a faint hum is auditable. 




Ventilation is taken a step further by introducing a powerful 75 CFM exhaust fans located directly below your Floro or HID light. This vents used air out of your grow chamber, and into a separate air chamber to cool your ballast, electronics, and prepare for scrubbing by your huge carbon scrubber. Good air health is very important to sustaining plant life, and we made every effort to guarantee a cool supply of fresh air for your plants, and a quick release of hot spent air, thoroughly cleaned and de-odorized before exiting the system.​ 
*and Temperature Weather Station*

*w/ Color LCD Screen & Audio w/ Animations!*​
​







Not only does this weather station have a full-color display, its also easy to operate. Photo image animations are brilliantly displayed with accompanying sound effects. This multi-channel station monitors temperature, humidity, and automatically sets itself to the U.S. Atomic Clock. Advanced settings such as photosensitive dimmer and weekend alarm settings included.

Color, wireless weather station with 3.8&#8221; color LCD display
4096 different colors with a resolution of 320 x 240 pixels
Remote sensors reception range: 165 feet
Dual crescendo alarm with weekend settings
Automatically sets itself to the U.S. atomic clock
User interface settings for English, French, German, Italian, or Spanish
5-channel capability to monitor temperature & humidity in up to remote locations.
Barometric pressure measurement for past 24-hours displayed in both numeric and bar-chart formats
Weather forecasts are displayed in animated, color photo images&#8212;with sound effects
Also included is a 7 day digital, for programming your unique lighting schedule for your plants. But perhaps the coolest addition in the electronics upgrade is the digital remote control switch! Looks like an auto-alarm control, and can be carried on a keychain (see options below).




*Training Your Plants for Maximum Yields* 

*Sea of Green Gardening Methods*
*Sea of Green Screen Available As An Option* 




​



The Super jumbo professional stealth cabinet can ship standard with a removable SCRoG or "Sea of Green Screen" which is prefect for flowering plants and herbs. This removable screen is made from high impact PVC pipe frame and chicken wire with an optimum 2.5" opening for your plants budding sites.















Large peppers are supported by a SCRoG Screen to keep branches from breaking​
​



For maximum yield, plants can be trained to keep all leaves below the screen, while allows strategically positioned bud sites to grow through the screen. This results in a even plant canopy, so that all plants receive equal light, and your flowers will receive a maximum amount of un-interrupted light from directly above the canopy. Furthermore, a SCRoG screen allows you to place your HID light even closer to the top of your plants, as the canopy is even, and flat. A SCRoG is also very useful for supporting huge, heavy vegetables and plants as they flower.*For Advanced Growers* 

*Turning Your Fans On \ Off at the Right Times*
*Synchronize Your Co2 & Exhaust Fans*
*With an Environmental Controller*​
​



This device will allow you to set a temperature you wish to maintain in your grow room. When this temperature has been exceeded, this device will turn on your fans and cooling devices. The cooling equipment will continue to run until the desired temperature has dropped below the threshold.​



The atmospheric controller will work in conjunction with your sequencer \ controller to turn your Co2 back on. By chaining these devices together, your Co2 generator will continue to work while all fans are off. When the temperature gets to hot, the fans automatically kick back on, and the Co2 turns off. The above sequencer will maintain the ideal Co2 levels in PPM when used in combination with the Co2 burner. Co2 can be used effectively during all stages of growth. 





An Atmospheric Controller is Included Standard as Part of the Co2 Upgrade Package​


The left side (or equipment) outlets of the controller are normally "ON" until defeated when the right side outlets are activated. Internal sensors will allow for 7ºF temperature zone and a 7% humidity differential between the time that the fans come "ON" and then turn "OFF" again. When temperature or humidity rises above your dial set points, the right outlets will activate and the left outlets will deactivate. The right side outlets will remain &#8220;ON&#8221; until the temperature drops 7º and/or the humidity drops 7% below your set points. At which time, the right outlets will shut &#8220;OFF&#8221; and reactivate the left outlets. 
Basically this unit will shut down the fans and exhaust while CO2 is being pumped into the air. Combined with an optional doser, you can keep your Co2 level at the optimum amount for your particular type of plant. (included in prof. co2 package).




This is a complete Co2 package that really works. Cheaper solutions are available, but they are not nearly as effective as the system we describe here. In order to get the most out of Co2 devices must work together, and the levels of Co2 in PPM must constantly be monitored. This system will provide amazing results using the latest in Co2 technology, and safety. Using a tank of a regulator will not even come close to the efficiency or reliability of this system!​ 
*Optional Air Cooled HPS \ MH Light System*​



For the traditionalist, we offer good, old fashioned 1000w HPS or MH lighting systems. This is the air cooled equivalent to the cool running floro system mentioned above, and puts out about the same amount of light.​






We enclose our bulbs in a heat proof cool reflector, with a fan constantly blowing cool air over the bulb, and hot air out of your grow area. By keeping cool air constantly moving over the bulb, it keeps the surface quite cool, which allows you to move the light closer to the plants canopy. The hot air never has a chance to interact with your plants as it is immediately ventilated. The closer the light is to the plants, the less falloff and therefore the more intense the light is, which equates to better and faster plant growth. A air cooled reflector is the best lighting system currently available to hydroponic growers, after the before mentioned Tek Light system. 

*Patented Hanging Light Suspension System*​ 
Your hanging HPS light is suspended using the patented Sun Lift light suspension system, which is truly amazing. You simply set the torque on these once, and then you can easily raise and lower your light by just pulling on it! The light will stay in place, and you don't have to mess with annoying chains. So as your plants grow higher, it takes mere seconds to raise or lower your light accordingly. A huge convenience feature standard on the super jumbo stealth grow cabinet. Also, the exhaust port of your cool tube light is anchored to an adjustable length of ducting, which allows hot air to pass through it, while accommodating any light height. The ducting will adjust along with the height of your light, so no manual adjustment is needed!​ 
*High Quality Professional Wiring Used Throughout*​ 
All the wiring in the super jumbo stealth is high gauge, water proof cable. The super jumbo stealth ships standard with three high load Belkin outdoor surge protectors. One mounted in the ventilation space for your key components, and the other in the grow area for additional pumps and fans. The last one is rear mounted for additional hook-up's.




All electronics, pumps, and timers have been professionally wired, and tested before leaving our warehouse. All wiring is discretely hidden from view.​ 
*Secure Locking Device; Added Security!*​ 




For safety and security, these units ship standard with dual hinged doors, a secure key locking system, and chrome brushed handles. When this door is locked, it is very difficult to get into, so please don't loose your keys!​ 
*Turn Your Grow Box On \ Off From 50 feet Away!*​







We will ship you a remote that look like a car alarm control, which allows you to completely shut down your grow cabinet from 50 feet away! Consequently, your unit can also be turned on from a distance, using inferred technology. Perfect for when you want to shut off your garden as you leave the grow area for the day.*State of the Art Design in Every Super Jumbo We Make!*​



These units are in a constant state of design upgrade, as users like yourself voice their opinions. We do our best to listen to what others have to say, and incorporate new ideas. We have done just that with the new release of our Super Jumbo 4.0 (October '06)! We are extremely confident that you will find the jumbo grow cabinet to be extremely high quality, solid, versatile, secure and easy to grow in. It's easily portable, and totally discrete. It's hard to believe that growing huge crops could be this easy, all year round in the security of your own home! We make it possible... 





Huge Organic Peppers Grown Hydroponically & Pesticide Free 





*Editor's note: For the professional home grower, we recommend also purchasing the mini-stealth cabinet and the medium stealth cabinet. The mini-stealth is the perfect system for starting seeds and \ or clones, and can accommodate up to 18-36 seedlings in 2" net pots. The powerful 400w HPS in this system will give your young plants plenty of light to flourish until they get bigger, and can be moved to this jumbo unit. The medium stealth cabinet is perfect for housing your mothers, which are the providers of clones. By keeping your flowering buds separate from your clones and mothers, each environment can be perfectly tweaked for the phase of the particular plants growing in them. And, if anything should go wrong in any of the devices for some unknown reason, you will not loose your entire crop. We highly recommend purchasing all three units for a state of the art home growing system that is completely unparalleled bar-none!* 





Spicy All Natural Hydroponically Grown Red Peppers​


This is a super high-end professional unit, that will provide you with many years of trouble free, reliable operation and amazing growth potential! No expense has been spared in constructing the best stealth grow cabinet we possibly could. We look forward to furnishing you with one of these cabinets today! Keep in mind that this unit is intended for the high end professional grower. This grow cabinet ships with very high quality name brand components, that the professional grower can not live without. The gigantic grow area makes for plenty of room for your plants to grow, and the air is well ventilated. Your crops will not be searching for space in this system, as it is absolutely immense, and built from solid galvanized steel.​ 
*The LARGEST Growing Cabinet Anywhere & Packed w/ Electronics.* 






Included in the standard package:​


Two Tek Light T5 Advanced Floro Lighting Systems
Full Color LCD Weather Station w/ Audio & Animation
80 Plant High Performance Aeroponic Misting Hydroponic Systems
Two Digital Electronic TDS Meters for Reading Nutrient Levels
Co2 Tank System for 40% Increased Plant Yields
Two 4' Foot Carbon Scrubber w/ Activated Virgin Carbon & Pre-Filter
Two Powerful 265 CFM Blower Exhaust Fans
Two 3-Speed Adjustable Circulation Fans for Air Movement
Two Powerful Air Intake Fans for Bringing In Cool Air
Two Powerful Exhaust Blower Fans for Exhausting Stale Heated Air
Six High Capacity Outdoor Belkin Industrial Surge Protectors
Two Digital Thermometer and Humidity Meters w/ LCD Display
Two 250 GPH Submersible Mag Drive Pumps w/ Pre Filter
Two Dual Output High Capacity Air Pump for Maximizing O2
4x 10" Daisy Chained Air Stones Installed In Reservoir.
80 2" Net Baskets w/ Hydroton Rocks & Rockwell Cubes
Sun Lift Professional Light Hangars for Easy Light Adjustment
Humidity Dome & Starter Tray for Seeds
Ducting, Hose Clamps and Wiring Accessories
Standard Powder Coated White or Black Finish
Galvanized Steel Doors and Frame with a Secure Locking System
Detailed Instructions for Everything Growing
Flora Nova Nutrients
Floralicious Additive
Kool Bloom Additive
pH Test Kit w/ pH Up and Down
Other upgrades: 


Professional Co2 Kit (Burner, Controller, Sequencer & Monitor) 
1000w Air Cooled HID Light w/ Reflector, Ballast & In-Line Duct Cooling System Installed 
Upgraded 535 GPH pump for Hydroponic Misting System 
RO Water Filtration System for Pure Starting Solution 
3-Head Ultrasonic Fogger Unit​


Sea of Green screen for training your plants and optimizing yields 









We bring the joy of hydroponics directly to your restaurant, home, or business and at an affordable and cost effective price for everyone. Enjoy many years of sustained, green growth from our super jumbo-stealth growing cabinet. See for yourself (left) the beautiful root development capable in these systems.Plugs into normal 110v 15 amp outlets. Low power (Draws approx 12 amps, less than most appliances)​



Special delivery required due to size / weight. Ships by freight carrier. Will call to schedule pickup. *Freight on this item is approx $998 shipped fully assembled and securely wrapped on a pallet. We will contact you prior to shipping.* 





An Assortment of Fresh Grown Culinary Herbs​


*The Super Jumbo Stealth is Used in Fine Restaurants To Grow FRESH Organic Culinary Herbs All Year Round*​









Miami's Top Chefs Prepare Gourmet Meals w/ Freshly Grinded Hydroponic Herbs 
*Includes Free Detailed Grow Book*
*Covers All Aspects of Growing in Our Systems*​
​







_Packed with information to make your plants healthier and produce larger yields!_​



This concise manual is packed with information on using your new hydroponic grow cabinet! The graphic color, layout, and design helps guide you through basic plant science and environment to mixing nutrients and adjusting pH. Includes detailed notes on cloning, maximizing yields w/ co2, plant problems, and lighting stages, beginning to end. This manual provides everything you need to know to become an expert in very little time; easy to read. *TOTAL AUTOMATION*

*ADD-ON PACKAGE NOW AVAILABLE*
*ENJOY THE FREEDOM OF THE WORLD'S ONLY FULLY AUTOMATED GROW BOX*​


*Automatically Adjusts pH to the Desired Level*
*Automatically Tops Off Your Tank w/Nutrients*
*Automatically Turn Your Light ON/OFF 24/7*
*No Maintenance Required With This System!*
*Extremely Easy to Use for Any Skill Level!*




*ELECTRONICALLY TOPS OF YOUR TANK W/PRE-MIXED NUTRIENTS*
*AND AUTOMATICALLY ADJUSTS YOUR PH UP AND/OR DOWN 24/7*​​
[/FONT]


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 29, 2009)

read up and do it yourself. You can save 3 grand in the end lol


----------



## Odis (Mar 29, 2009)

ya im sure i could save a few bucks. been looking around at buying the stuff peice by peice really dont think you would save that much they have come down on there prices the past few days. And I have no intrest in building one, to much of a pain in the ass. what lights would be best the tek or a the 1000 ? i really like the low profile of the tek. seems like it would give you more grow room too. but i would really like to hear from someone that has used them to flower..maybe a 1000 on one side and a tek on the other?


----------



## Young Macdonald (Mar 29, 2009)

Those look really nice and clean and all, but you could just get cabinets like those at home depot or a furniture store and then buy everything else seperate online. Except skip the t5's and get a 600 watt hps with mh conversion bulb..I can only imagine the freight shipping price on that big ass 8 foot box!


----------



## Odis (Mar 29, 2009)

they got them on sale and have free shipping, thats kinda why im looking at them.. you would go with a 600w instead of a 1000?? and whats the deal with the t5's has anyone tried them ? the pitch sounds good on them.. mix your blue and reds close to the Lumens as the 1000w runs cooler takes less space ?? what am i missing? plus this comes with all the nutz, co2 timers, auto ph, auto water res. ect..ect.. comes with alot. even a remote to shut the whole thing down


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 30, 2009)

well go for broke if you have the cash. I would love to be able to get everything in one big swoop.. Enjoy and send some pics once you get it. That thing is pretty cool. Light really depends on how many your growing... good luck


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 30, 2009)

I just went and looked at it . Don't buy it. They only give you the cab and t5 light shipped in a crate for 4,800 dollars. If you want to add a scrog screen its 99 bucks come on they are 5 bucks at the hardware store. And the herb dryer which cost 30 bucks to build is 299 dollars. I think you are starting to get my point. But that system is going to cost you 9,500 bucks once you get everything on the flyer. Just my opinion.


----------



## Odis (Mar 31, 2009)

well they got it down to around 7500 with all the auto stuff. yes i agree the sog screen and other options r a little over the top for sure ! did say they would give a free dryer and nutz for a year micro scope for that price including shipping. but that still a pricey SOB ! O and that would be with one tek5 on one side and a 1000w on the other side also included in that price is a auto co2 for bothe sides and auto ph and water nutz for bothe sides.. that does not include and sog screens or foggers i know you can get that stuff alot cheeper. hears the quote they gave me.
The Super Jumbo Stealth $5995
1 Tech and HPS Lamp $275
Total Automation Package $850
2 Co2 Tank w/ Env Control $650
Free Herb Dryer and Microscope $0

No Tax or Shipping Charges $0
Discount Value -$300

Total Price: $7470 

I"m still up in the air on it What do you think??


----------



## indigo (Mar 31, 2009)

sigh adds. so much more fun to build your own. building to your own needs has its benifits also.


----------



## Odis (Mar 31, 2009)

Priced alot of the stuff still coming up around 7k i dont know...


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 1, 2009)

Go for it


----------



## growinmitchd (Apr 6, 2009)

I am thinking about getting the single compartment version of this box. What do you guys figure this baby would yield???


----------



## Biglo (Apr 7, 2009)

I am putting my own stealth cabinet together to grow some vegs. I have research for about a year or so, and I found out where to buy the parts of the "Total automation", they are using the pinpoint PH controller from American Marine, ($150) a supplier of aquariums, and they also use the "Reef Keeper" by Digital Aquatics ($250) that can control PH, Lights,monitoring,Temp with chiller/heater control and everything. All you need is a couple peristaltic pumps for total PH control, and some good ones go for about $90 and up. You can get a float and switch for about $50, and a cheap dosing pump for $12, and you got an automatic water/nutrient top off. I bought the aqua controller for about $220 and it comes with its own eight outlet power supply that you can connect 15amps of equipment to it for total control over your hydroponic/resevior enviroment, including fans for cabinet cooling. Yes you can beat these guys prices easly if you know what to look for. It will take me a while to put everything together because I'am a poor boy, but I'am a patient poor boy, thinking of using 48" dual cool tube with 2 quantuim series 600 watt digital ballist with dimmer control, firing 2 600 watt dual arch HPS/MH bulbs with a total of 180,000 lumes in a 60 inch cabinet.


----------



## krunchy (Apr 22, 2009)

This post needed to be longer.


----------



## J.Ruhland (May 10, 2009)

whats up man, i dont know if you have made a decision or not yet, but i just purchased a Cool Cab from SunLightsheds.com. It was about $2,300 but its legit as fuck, i felt the same way im sure i could have read up on some shit and made it myself but fuck time man getting it shipped took long enough.


----------



## Tagh (May 30, 2009)

Is $7470 Canadian. If not it's American. So 8,150 as of right now for Canada. And the Canadian dollar has been going up none stop 

I think for that price you can get something bigger and better. And what about the warranty, how long is that? Only thing I couldn't find.
What if something happens to it, Somehow. At least if you spent that money on a room or a tent and something breaks its replaceable.
I could imagine how long it would take to ship that thing out and get it fixed. And how would you move it if you had to. Just ask a friend then he knows you have a drug lab in a cabinet  I don't know many Pros and Cons. Personally I think you can get something bigger and better. 

If you do get it I'd love to see some photos and a grow  I am not buying my system for a couple months. Maybe you convince a non believer. Do you think they got a referrer system


----------



## b1izzard (May 30, 2009)

personally i would never spend that much money on that. if you have the room to put that thing in, then why not just convert the room into the grow spot and skip the trouble of growing a box. the dvd grow like a pro has an awesome tutorial on it for building an 8x8x8 grow room in less than a day. why do you need a giant grow box? its like a mini room. Just have a grow room instead. Plus there are tons better options out there and all of them are cheaper.


----------



## Morduskull (May 30, 2009)

I agree thats a shit load of cash and all so pricey


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 30, 2009)

It will take 2 harvest before you can make your money back. 

thats at least 120 days!

----------

If money is not a problem and its a hobby i would definitely go buy that because making shit can be a pain in the ass and sometimes it doesnt work perfect.


----------



## stoendpirate (Feb 21, 2011)

what a piece of fucking shit.

I laughed at the "optional" air cooled 400w/600w.


----------



## Grow420Now (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice System way to much... I went with the SunLit Box.... Best box for the best price that i could find.


----------



## unohu69 (Oct 10, 2011)

Biglo said:


> I am putting my own stealth cabinet together to grow some vegs. I have research for about a year or so, and I found out where to buy the parts of the "Total automation", they are using the pinpoint PH controller from American Marine, ($150) a supplier of aquariums, and they also use the "Reef Keeper" by Digital Aquatics ($250) that can control PH, Lights,monitoring,Temp with chiller/heater control and everything. All you need is a couple peristaltic pumps for total PH control, and some good ones go for about $90 and up. You can get a float and switch for about $50, and a cheap dosing pump for $12, and you got an automatic water/nutrient top off. I bought the aqua controller for about $220 and it comes with its own eight outlet power supply that you can connect 15amps of equipment to it for total control over your hydroponic/resevior enviroment, including fans for cabinet cooling. Yes you can beat these guys prices easly if you know what to look for. It will take me a while to put everything together because I'am a poor boy, but I'am a patient poor boy, thinking of using 48" dual cool tube with 2 quantuim series 600 watt digital ballist with dimmer control, firing 2 600 watt dual arch HPS/MH bulbs with a total of 180,000 lumes in a 60 inch cabinet.




Damn fine research, + rep 4 u


----------

